# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Banwave Inc? Stop Botting & Hacking for a Few Days

## Jeremiah

Based on an unusual number of reports we've been hearing, it may not be safe to use bots or hacks for the next couple of days or the next major update of each of these third-party programs. To minimize ban risk, we advise all users of these third-party programs to stop using them until an update has been made. Once again, we have no 100% solid evidence that a banwave is incoming, but suspicion alone is enough to rouse caution.

TL;DR: STOP BOTTING & HACKING for a couple of days until things look clear.

Regards,
*Jeremiah*
Ownedcore Mod & News Team Leader

----------


## Confucius

Hmm, I have botting on honorbuddy for past three days, so if they are having a banwave I will be caught in it regardless. However Snowball did have a banwave, but it was mostly only premium users who were banned. So be careful with hacks, but bots may be safe.

----------


## berryman13

Could you release any info as to how this suspicion was raised?

----------


## imdasandman

> Based on an unusual number of reports we've been hearing, it may not be safe to use bots or hacks for the next couple of days or the next major update of each of these third-party programs. To minimize ban risk, we advise all users of these third-party programs to stop using them until an update has been made. Once again, we have no 100% solid evidence that a banwave is incoming, but suspicion alone is enough to rouse caution.
> 
> TL;DR: STOP BOTTING & HACKING for a couple of days until things look clear.
> 
> Regards,
> *Jeremiah*
> Ownedcore Mod & News Team Leader


umm... please source this info that you found? Only thing i have seen was the Snowball banwave. We at HB/PQR are doing just fine... No reason to get people paranoid imo. Def. should not be on the front page news post.

----------


## jackus

must stop cheating... 
Cant.....
resist...

ohh well love cheating  :Big Grin:

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Yeah I would also like to hear where you got your sources

----------


## Dr. Doom

Lol, I don't think there will be a source considering he is using "suspicion" come on guys.

----------


## Tyrune

Meh, I take that risk everytime I start up Honorbuddy, I doubt (even though I should...) I'll stop, haha. I'm stupid.

----------


## visitor

In all honesty - I do not believe that there is a banwave, I spoke to KuR earlier today and he said that he didnt think so either. There has been no new threads made about bans, we often see tonnes of new threads when many people are banned. I specifically remember when HB was hit because of LUA ninja. Botting forum was filled with ban threads and "please help me buhuu" threads. 

When that is said, Thank you Jeremiah for trying to keep our accts safe, but I do not think that there is a banwave atm. maybe a few bans and a detected hack, but that is it.

----------


## MartyT

Seriously? Come on ..

----------


## bbc_joey

Few days to maybe 1 week ago there was a huge ban wave on wowmimic.

----------


## themuffin0

I made dumb post. Please delete.

----------


## JD

It's a warning, thank him and don't attack him. This is also coming from the guy who was the first person on the internet to post about Mists of Pandaria.
Take out the tampons, throw them away and bleed on your pants! Your opinion shall be heard but don't attack someone for warning you for something that might be true.

----------


## Jair2619

> It's a warning, thank him and don't attack him. This is also coming from the guy who was the first person on the internet to post about Mists of Pandaria.
> Take out the tampons, throw them away and bleed on your pants! Your opinion shall be heard but don't attack someone for warning you for something that might be true.


Agreed! Why get so angry at someone thats trying to help?

----------


## imdasandman

> It's a warning, thank him and don't attack him. This is also coming from the guy who was the first person on the internet to post about Mists of Pandaria.
> Take out the tampons, throw them away and bleed on your pants! Your opinion shall be heard but don't attack someone for warning you for something that might be true.


We never attacked him jd. We asked for sources. Unless this is conformable it should not be a news post all I was saying.

Save the news posts for content/articles etc not ban wave prophecies.

To the op I love what you do on this site just not a fan of this non-sourced speculated post you made.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## Remus3

You guys are reading far too much into it.(this thread, as well as JD's post)

Why the hate for someone that "may" have a chance of saving you money and time? no evidence?-ask for it. and only it.


If i still played WoW, i'd be up in arms "WTF dude where the hell are you getting your information and why are you not bothering to follow up on it with something, so it's a bit more than a scare tactic that is PERCEIVED by the audience."

I am neither supporting the thread but I personally don't condone you jumping on someones case THIS much with blindsiders on about what you did write.
So what if he wrote about Veng of the Void, did he not cover MoP which people called BS on as well? Has he not done FAR more articles than what you selectively want to call out?

It's fine to ask for sources or further evidence but riding him with mudslinging is a bit much, we are not a political board and he isn't running for office.

----------


## RealPlutoNess

Thank you when the offsets were updated I completely stopped everything, and I am waiting till march for everything to settle back down, because I have been one of the January ban-wave victims and I got my account back, so I can not afford to not proceed with caution (Double negative love em). While what I do may be deemed too cautious there is never enough when it comes to bans and ban-waves. It gets like this the beginning of every year and people get sucked into it.

----------


## Jeremiah

The source is relatively sensitive, which is why I can't name it openly. It comes from an insider, and there's no 100% evidencial reinforcement to it, but I figured I'd post anyway. Better to use caution than to not say a word at all. Read articles carefully.

----------


## JD

> We never attacked him jd. We asked for sources. Unless this is conformable it should not be a news post all I was saying.
> 
> Save the news posts for content/articles etc not ban wave prophecies.
> 
> To the op I love what you do on this site just not a fan of this non-sourced speculated post you made.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


The person who attacked him now asks for removal of his own post. Yes, he was attacked for posting this.

----------


## themuffin0

> It's a warning, thank him and don't attack him. This is also coming from the guy who was the first person on the internet to post about Mists of Pandaria.
> Take out the tampons, throw them away and bleed on your pants! Your opinion shall be heard but don't attack someone for warning you for something that might be true.


I called my post dumb because it was factually untrue and regret making such a kneejerk reaction. Your statement here is also untrue. People will react unpredictably when told to stop doing something they enjoy/profit from with nothing but heresay. That being said, apologies to Jeremiah and thank you for the heads up.

----------


## seafunk

If I wouldn't know better I'd assume this was a poor attempt at temporarily raising gold prices lol.  :Big Grin: 

Btw a chinese company once predicted that their toon will be banned and told me to split from /p immediately. Too late, I assume some companies have inside sources which obviously could neither be named or should even be hinted at. I take this as a well meant heads up, but I will gladly except a ban as well. Still have 12 dead cata accounts lol, but I'd probably use the opportunity to stop.  :Wink: 

I think Blizzard knows exactly how many players bot and probably are seeing a respectable decline in the number of subscriptions since Pirox closed their business. 

Besides, I don't think blizz is actually fighting botters in wow at all anymore, despite the looks of it with suing Bossland GmbH and all that. If someone is botting in an obvious way and receives a lot of reports, he is gonna receive a ban. As long as there aren't enough reports though, you are fine it seems.

I've had an account perm banned for selling 100k in January 2011. Got it restored after 1h15min (sob story). Got 2 suspensions in the foloowing 3 months or so and been good since the last despite 24/7 botting.

----------


## Elswick

Thanks jeremiah for the heads up.  :Smile:

----------


## visitor

> If I wouldn't know better I'd assume this was a poor attempt at temporarily raising gold prices lol. 
> 
> Btw a chinese company once predicted that their toon will be banned and told me to split from /p immediately. Too late, I assume some companies have inside sources which obviously could neither be named or should even be hinted at. I take this as a well meant heads up, but I will gladly except a ban as well. Still have 12 dead cata accounts lol, but I'd probably use the opportunity to stop. 
> 
> I think Blizzard knows exactly how many players bot and probably are seeing a respectable decline in the number of subscriptions since Pirox closed their business. 
> 
> Besides, I don't think blizz is actually fighting botters in wow at all anymore, despite the looks of it with suing Bossland GmbH and all that. If someone is botting in an obvious way and receives a lot of reports, he is gonna receive a ban. As long as there aren't enough reports though, you are fine it seems.
> 
> I've had an account perm banned for selling 100k in January 2011. Got it restored after 1h15min (sob story). Got 2 suspensions in the foloowing 3 months or so and been good since the last despite 24/7 botting.


hehe this wasnt an attempt to get higher gold prices.. Jeremiah had a suspescion and rather than seeing fellow owners being banned he decided to give us a warning. maybe it shouldnt be posted as news, but it was nice nevertheless..

----------


## karlsen

What bots/hacks would this most likely apply to?
Would it apply to just mouse hooking? Do you have any additional info about when the banwave records will initiate, can it already be too late?

----------


## EcHoEs

Oh boy, been Honorbuddying almost nonstop for last 3 days lawl..

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

Thanks for the tip mate! +rep for this

----------


## Razkaz

Lucky me :P just sold my bots!

----------


## Proceed

And now i want to thank you good sir, the banwave is coming right now, we have threads on the Honorbuddy forums ...
So next time maybe better just trust a person with the status "news chef" and "moderator" in such stories, it was not like he wrote: "send me your money and i will make you rich" .

----------


## Thaadevil

> And now i want to thank you good sir, the banwave is coming right now, we have threads on the Honorbuddy forums ...
> So next time maybe better just trust a person with the status "news chef" and "moderator" in such stories, it was not like he wrote: "send me your money and i will make you rich" .


Where should I send em?

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk

----------


## Draganos

It has begun...

Farmers Accounts are locked down hour by hour... server sided detection. Not client based.

----------


## ciano1

There has been numerous ban reports on the honorbuddy website in the last 24 hours, much more then what is considered normal. It may be the start of a banwave but its unlikely because ban spikes like this have happened before. No can say for sure that it is a banwave as of yet but i'd take it easy for a couple of days.

----------


## xjustinrossx

i just had 18 accounts locked down, so something is definitely up

----------


## Giwin

*Spoiler:* Blizzard are scanning users who have more than 5 accounts, that's the pattern I'm recognising.

And during the very cheap promotions of their World of Warcraft games... I put 1 and 1 together and I got potato.

----------


## EcHoEs

Yeah, I've been seeing alot of bans on people with more than 5 accs, upto 29 accs banned that I saw on honorbuddy forum..

----------


## karlsen

Which bots has been affected and has this already happended? Did it happen both on EU & US?

----------


## Confucius

This also seems to be happening to mostly EU accounts only, have seen very few US bans!

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Yeah, I've been seeing alot of bans on people with more than 5 accs, upto 29 accs banned that I saw on honorbuddy forum..


Smart people would use different bnet accounts  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clovian

Seems like a lot of theory and not a lot of evidence, but it is interesting for sure. I generally run 3 accounts at a time, but I have more than 8 accounts. I suppose I will hold off for a while pending further discussion.

----------


## Proceed

Seems that its only EU

----------


## stolarzz

Jeremiah had right, lost 5 accounts 16.02 at 17.00 o clock ;p

----------


## codypendant

> Few days to maybe 1 week ago there was a huge ban wave on wowmimic.


Mmomimic is the worst bot out there. Also one of the most insecure. If you use it expect to be banned often.
As for the OP, thanks for the heads-up bro.

----------

